

Offshore firms took 50 of H-1B visas in 2013 - RuggeroAltair

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.computerworld.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;article&#x2F;9247241&#x2F;Offshore_firms_took_50_of_H_1B_visas_in_2013
======
RuggeroAltair
Today is the first day that H-1B for next October are accepted, and apparently
they know for sure that the limit will be reached so soon that "the agency is
prepared to use a random selection process to meet the numerical limit" [1],
like last year.

[1] [http://www.uscis.gov/news/uscis-accept-h-1b-petitions-
fiscal...](http://www.uscis.gov/news/uscis-accept-h-1b-petitions-fiscal-
year-2015-beginning-april-1-2014)

